# How quickly does Benadryl work?



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Liquid or tablets/capsules? Liquid is absorbed much quicker and works quicker, usually within 30 minutes.
However, what you are looking for first is that the swelling doesn't get worse or minimally increases. Benadryl, and even prednisone, don't take the swelling down immediately.
Noses, since dogs tend to have their noses down, take several days to get rid of swelling.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe applying an ice-pack for a few minutes at a time,several times a day, would help with the swelling. 
I am sure that the poison of whatever stung your girl, is most likely still present and causing the swelling and irritation. Once the swelling is down, expect for the sting to start itching. Benadryl and maybe applying some cortizone cream (over the counter) would help with that.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I use it on Bo from time to time. 
The only way I can tell if it works on him is if it knocks him out... THEN he does not scratch! 

But seriously, I've had it not take effect for two or three hours. It depends on his adrenaline level. If he's hyped up, then it takes longer. If he's calm, it's kicked in in an hour.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My dog was stung and it took like 6 hours for the swelling to go down after giving benadryl. No worries, unless he has a hard time breathing.


----------

